# Shotokai



## celtic bhoy (Dec 20, 2005)

Can anyone give me some information. There is a new Shotokai club opening in the area and I am curious about the style.

Can anyone tell me what the style is like. Obviously by the name it has some relation to Shotokan. I know they refrain from sport and the ranks only seem to range from 6th kyu to 5th dan.

It's just the style I am interested to know about.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 20, 2005)

celtic bhoy said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me some information. There is a new Shotokai club opening in the area and I am curious about the style.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the style is like. Obviously by the name it has some relation to Shotokan. I know they refrain from sport and the ranks only seem to range from 6th kyu to 5th dan.
> 
> It's just the style I am interested to know about.


 
Shotokai came from the original teachings of Funakoshi san who were preserved by Egami Shigeru sensei. As some of us already know, most of the Shotokan dojos in the world follows Nakayama Masatoshi (JKA) style of Shotokan which are only 70%-80% similar to the original teachings of Funakoshi sensei.

Shotokai teach less kata than Shotokan, uses higher stances than shotokan, and has generally more relaxed feeling than shotokan.


----------



## JPH (Dec 21, 2005)

Actually, the kata of Shotokai are very similar, if not exactly like the kata of Shotokan, with the variations mentioned by Denny. If the ranking system that you mentioned is correct, then this Shotokai may be affiliated with Master Oshima, since his organization still observes the original ranking structure of Master Funakoshi. The JKA affiliated dojo observe the 10 kyu and 10 dan ranking system.

Both organizations teach good, solid karate.

JPH


----------



## still learning (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello, Just my thoughts on this....They are like the same haircuts from two different barbers.  Each has his own style and just a little different in doing it.

But it is you who will make the difference....on its performance....Aloha

"I prefer short hair"  with the ears left on.......


----------



## JPH (Dec 22, 2005)

Good point, S L. You are absolutely right.

JPH


----------



## madfrank (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi

The University Students who formed the JKA were interested in their own brand of no contact competition karate, Egami was not.

Egami let people punch him as hard as he could (possibly contributed to his death) in order to learn more about punching.

Shotokai use relaxed punches as did funakoshi.

Egami was also a very spiritual character.

Google him you will find there is virtually no similarities between what he did and the JKA.

If you want to know more about him read his books and writings.

MF


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 26, 2005)

Here is more info about the Shotokai style

http://www.shotokai.com/


----------

